# Coffee sizes.... Small/Large or Regular/Large?



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Something I've just been giving a bit of thought to and thought I'd invite the opinions of others on....

After much deliberation, we've decided on cup sizes for drinks at our new coffee shop but I'm now thinking should I call a 7oz coffee small or regular? The larger 10oz one is easy in that it'll just be... large.

What I'm thinking is, a customer is probably more likely to upgrade to a large drink from a 'small' one but, if I refer to 7oz as regular then I expect most people will probably stick with that (and spend 30p or so less).

The other side of the coin is that if I refer to drinks as 'small' then some customers could take this as being penny pinching and refuse to pay upwards of £2 for a 'small' drink.

I know it seems only a minor matter but at 70 coffees a day, 7 days a week, 50 weeks a year (these are the conservative figures I've based my business plan on).... the difference could amount to quite a few thousand pounds of income.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Go with your gut feel and then ask your customers?


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Would prefer to just get it right first time I suppose and as it's one of these areas which is straying into the psychology of buying, etc... I don't know how honest or useful customers answers would be

As I'm trying to position ourselves as a quality independant, I'm avoiding as much as possible copying what the chains do but this might be one issue that's worth observing them on. I'll bet they've all spent alot of time and money on this exact subject


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

My local coffee shop just did a latte etc of unspecified size (probably 6oz) and then a large version of the same drinks for something like the additional price you mention.

Do you think terming this right will make a difference to your revenues?


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Southpaw said:


> Do you think terming this right will make a difference to your revenues?


I think it probably would yes, but by how much I've no idea though. I think many people would feel that they don't want a coffee labelled 'small' and are probably more likely to go up a size. I'm fairly sure less people would be inclined to say that a 'regular' size was not sufficient for them though. In the main, people don't like to see themselves as being greedy. Think of the stigma created by Morgan Spurlock's film about supersizing McDonalds meals.

I'm probably in the minority in thinking this is even an issue but retail psychology is something I've studied a bit and I think it applies equally here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would argue you don't even need to give the standard drink size a name - just call it the type of drink you're making

eg


7oz10ozLatte£2.40£2.70Cappuccino£2.40£2.70

With the sizes on display most people will make up their mind before looking at the price


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

That's a good point Glenn, and well worth considering, thanks

Jeez, are those London prices btw? How the other half live.....


----------

